# Med FET - Please Help!!



## rainbowjo (May 11, 2005)

Please can anyone help me? I'm going   !!!!!!!!!

I'm due for a FET this month, today is day 1. My clinic said do a med FET and to take Progynova from day 3 and have scan day 10/11 or 12. I don't understand why i don't have the suprecur which is what most of you ladies seem to have, is anyone else doing this the same way as me no suprecur just progynova? Will i still ovulate? i'm sure the doctor said i will not but when we have phoned clinic and asked the nurses about this two of them said i will
I have a regular cycle and have always have a very good lining so i really dont understand why the pills? I have even had natural FET in the past and had a BFP ( although lost it later)

I have had many treatments but this is stressing me out more than ever! I guess i feel stressed because i just dont understand why i am having medicated rather than natural and what the advantages are. I also dont understand what will happen with regard to timing/ ovulation etc.

I need to understand all this to cope and to feel in some sort of control about things. This will probably also be my last go so i want to feel that i have done the right thing and had the best chance.

Sorry this is long but thanks for reading .

Love rainbow xxx


----------



## Flo-jo (Feb 13, 2006)

Rainbowjo

Don't stress.  I had progynova, just as is being recommended for you to build up my lining & make sure all is well & to support the lining through the treatment.  Be thankful they are trying something else on you after your history and not just doing the same old treatment.  I have only ever had med FET, fingers crossed it is working this time.  Stay calm, I don't know about ovulation but I was on synarel all through with my treatment to suppress my natural hormones.  If you are still concerned, ring again and ask to speak to a consultant.

Best of luck to you

Flo-Jo x


----------



## rainbowjo (May 11, 2005)

Flo-jo

Thank you so much for your reply. What you say makes sense and i know i need to stay calm. I am normally very chilled about treatment but it seems to get harder. Congratulations on your BFP!

Love Rainbow xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Rainbow-Sorry cant help but just wanted to wish you loads of luck sweetheart                 

Lots of love
Emmaxxx


----------



## rainbowjo (May 11, 2005)

Hi Emma

Thanks hun, loads to you aswell            

Love Rainbow xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Rainbow-Thanks hun   come and join us on the other thread starting medicated transfer   give me your dates and i will add you to the list


----------



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Rainbow,

i'm on a medicated fet cycle and am in 2ww, testing 3rd july.  I too was on suprecur (buserelin) and am having to take hrt tablets and those lovely pessaries.  This is how I understand it...  the suprecur stops your pituatry gland from working temporarily putting you in a state of menopause.  They then give you hrt tablets which give you the oestrogen that you need to build up your lining.  At the right time they then introduce the pessaries to give you the progesterone needed to keep the embies in place!  The clinic may have decided to put you on med cycle because you m/c last time.  Maybe your progesterone level dipped.  I hope all goes well for you this time.  If a pregnancy is achieved (and I hope it is) you then have to stay on the hrt tablets and pessaries until 12 weeks pregnancy is reached.

I hope this info helps.  Don't worry.  The cons know what they're doing.  I'm like you though, I'm not happy unless I understand the ins and outs of everthing I'm doing.  I've read so many books now on IVF, infertility and endometriosis.  I'm thinking of re-training!!!!!

Good luck,

Love Bethan xx


----------



## skiwizard (May 20, 2007)

Hi Rainbowjo 

Ive got my 2nd Med FET at the end of July. I havent a clue what does what in my case, and so by you asking it has actually helped me to understand things a lot better now, so thanks hun. 

Click on the Med FET link below. Come and join us all over there. 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=92569.0

Im just waiting for the  to arrive so I can start taking my Loestrin (the equivalent of your Progynova). She was late arriving the last time I was due to start txing and she's late again this month.... typical 

Bye for now Rainbow. 

Skiwizard


----------



## rainbowjo (May 11, 2005)

Hi 
Thanks Bethan and skiwizard

Bethan that makes a lot of sense, i was worried because i've not had the suprecur just have to take the progynova from day 3. 
Is that what you are doing skiwizard? You have not mentioned any down-reg but not sure if that means you have not had any? Hope the old   arrives for you soon.
What dose of progynova do you all take? I have to have 2mg three times a day.

Thanks Emma 

I will pop over to that thread 

Love Rainbow xxx


----------



## gbnut (Aug 4, 2006)

Rainbow 

I would give your clinic a  call.  My understanding of a medicated cycle is that you down reg.  To put your mind at ease i would just giv ethem a call and say that you are really confused and could someone explain what you have to do.  I am sure they are used to us phoning all the time.  But make sure you speak to a nurse or doctor not just the receptionist.

i take progynova 2mg 3 x a day as well.  On my last medicated i also took e2 patches as well to bild up lining.  i am also on suerfact 5ml injection to down reg.  I started on day 2.

Take care and all the best

Susan x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Rainbow - Hi hun, i've had an appointment today about FET which i'll be starting at the end of August, and like yourself im not down-regging either. I questioned the nurse about this because id read your post this morning and she basically said that really theres no need to down-reg because when you start taking the oestrogen tablets they override your own hormones anyway. I guess some clinics just like to do it to make sure, but it made sense what the nurse was saying so im not going to complain about not having to jab myself.
Good luck with your FET hun.

Love Leanne x


----------



## rainbowjo (May 11, 2005)

Susan

Thanks for your reply, i got my dh to phone clinic again, ( 4th time  ) Even the nurse could not answer the doctor there did not know but they are going to ask the doctor who decided this and let us know on Mon!
Good luck with your treatment!

Leanne

Thank you  also for your reply. You dont know how good it is to find someone else doing the same! It is such a relief i thought i was going crazy!  I'm sure my clinic think i am crazy for sure . We have been through a lot and i think we are at breaking point, we were so scared things are going to go wrong! 
Loads of luck

Rainbow xxx


----------

